# How much would you expect to pay for this flock.... ?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

*A friend just offered me her small flock of Black Belly Sheep. (I've always loved this breed). She told me to "make her an offer". Now since I'm not a sheeple I have no clue what to offer her. The are not registered and she said they are "american and barbados". UTD on vaccines and no footrot or any other diseases ever. Closed flock and they were all born on her farm.

The flock consists of 

Three bred ewes 1-3 years old. (Bred for summer babies).

and

One 5 year old ram, polled.


What should I expect this cost?

Thanks!*


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2013)

I would say about $800.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 23, 2013)

You could check Craigslist in your area and check prices on comparable animals that way.  It seems like pricing varies widely in different areas.


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would say $350 at least per bred ewe since they aren't registered. 
And depending on the rams quality between $200-400. 

Depending on the quality all the prices can range. That is about what they are bringing in my area. 
Although registered ewe lambs sell for about $600 each this year for Katahdins.  Not sure about Barbados this year.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> You could check Craigslist in your area and check prices on comparable animals that way.  It seems like pricing varies widely in different areas.


*
I did but unfortunately there isn't much livestock in this area to compare against. I only saw one other ad for meat sheep. *


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

It really depends on your area


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I paid one hundred and twenty dollars per head for my black belly sheep.
I paid one hundred fifty for my katahdin ewe lamb

None of mine are registered either. Although I think I can get my black bellies registered.

I am near the coast in Oregon


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2013)

I saw a CL ad from Chicago for some barbados bred ewes for $275 each, yearling rams on the same ad were $175 I THINK....of course it's no longer there. $800 is what the people that I got my unreg. PD sheep from were asking (ram and 3 bred ewes)...so somewhere in that price range sounds good to me...(I traded "stuff" for mine LOL )


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 23, 2013)

We paid between $175 and $250 for our Dorpers. Mixture of wethers, ewe lambs, and older ewes.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I would pay at least $175-$200 per bred ewe (are they confirmed bred?). Because they aren't registered, they really aren't better than any commercial ewe. Usually you can buy bred commercial ewes in that range.

I would expect to pay at least the same amount for the ram, but no more than $300 for him.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

*She just offered the whole flock to me for $600!!!! 




Now how to talk my bf into it?*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

You don't. Just do it!


----------



## Alice Acres (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal - good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Go for it!!!!  That's a steal, at least in our area!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes go for it.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Feb 24, 2013)

Take the money you save from this deal and buy a new BF.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Take the money you save from this deal and buy a new BF.


*




Funny, but in all fairness he helps me pay the feed bill so he does have a say. 


We're going to set up a pasture for them and see how it looks and what size it is and stuff, been talking to him about them all night and all day. His defense is that he doesn't like lamb meat. *


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Probably because he's a) only had mutton ( you'ld be surprised how often thats the truth) or b) never had it cooked correctly.


Lamb sells for pretty good prices and is more mainstream than goat.

Also, hair breeds are less lamby tasting.


----------

